# Adelaide Ahb Pub Crawl



## Kai (19/2/06)

Greetings Adelaideans,

A few of us have decided that an Adelaide homebrewer's pub crawl would be a fine idea. It's a good opportunity for the newer Adelaide AHB members to meet up as well as a fine excuse for the regulars (not that they need any).

The current prospective date is Saturday the 8th of April.

We're looking at two potential pub lists, both starting at the Wheatsheaf then one through the city or the other through North Adelaide. Tentative itinerary is as follows:


Adelaide:

6:30 Wheatsheaf
8:00 Austral
9:00 Elephant
10:00 Exchange
11:00 Belgian

or

North Adelaide:

6:30 Wheatsheaf
8:00 Wellington
9:00 Daniel O'Connell
10:00 Archer
11:00 Lion
12:00 Belgian (sobriety pending)


For those of you who are interested, please feel free to offer your opinion on which list of venues you prefer or better pubs that we've forgotten about. I personally prefer the North Adelaide list but we're open to suggestions.

Organisation and pricing dependent, we might get a minibus between the wheaty and the next pub, from there on it's easy walking. Best of all, if we have enough numbers then you can all buy a stylishly-designed t-shirt to commemorate the occasion. It's never a true pub crawl without a shirt.

Those of you who are interested in participating, please post to let me know if the date works for you and your opinion of the listed venues.

Cheers!


----------



## wee stu (19/2/06)

I work in the east end of the city, and live to the south and west. 
I never seem to have reasons to journey to North Adelaide, so I reckon O'Connell and Melbourne Streets it is. 
Mind you, on my last visit to O'Connell St the JS IPA at the Caley was tasting mighty fine, but it might be a bit far to some of you with longer legs to travel


----------



## Aaron (19/2/06)

I'm also in and cast a vote for the Nth Adelaide mission. No need to go to the Caley though stu as JS IPA is on tap at the Wheatie. You could even do a comparison with the goat IPA which is also on tap, Emerson's and White Shield. Spoilt for choice really.

Post the theme song you created when we were discussing it Kai. That will get the troops motivated!


----------



## tangent (19/2/06)

sounds good to me, but I'm a racer, not a pacer. I'll be cactus after the 1st 4 pubs.
t-shirt sounds cool.


----------



## wee stu (19/2/06)

tangent said:


> I'll be cactus after the 1st 4 pubs.
> [post="109662"][/post]​



That's why we will *start *at the Wheaty. Get the cactus out of our systems nice and early


----------



## Mr Bond (19/2/06)

Well wouldnt you know it.After convincing myself that i should get over my aversion to collectives,and stifling my anti social foibles :unsure: in the interests of finally meeting some of the other Adelaide brewers,i fancied that i might catch up for a few with you lads.

Check the calendar ,and there is a wedding to attend  
Looks like I'm already being forced to go out and be sociable on that date. <_<


----------



## tdh (19/2/06)

I'm keen on the Nth Adel route (Kai reckons it's a good route), I'll miss the Wheaty and start at the Welly @ 8pm.

The T-shirt might make us look like a bunch of Uni students with too much Austudy in our pockets!?!

tdh


----------



## Aaron (19/2/06)

tdh said:


> The T-shirt might make us look like a bunch of Uni students with too much Austudy in our pockets!?!
> 
> [post="109689"][/post]​


Fair call that. If we want them to let us in wherever we go we may be better off without them. Perhaps commemorative shrts after the event. I do like Kai's suggestion for shirts.


----------



## Mr Bond (19/2/06)

tdh said:


> The T-shirt might make us look like a bunch of Uni students with too much Austudy in our pockets!?!
> 
> tdh
> [post="109689"][/post]​



A mature age student in your case GT


----------



## Kai (19/2/06)

I was going to canvas the venues to see if they'd let us in, depending on numbers. If they said no then going in mufti would be fine. I'm sure we'd be a much better behaved lot (stu) than your average uni pub crawl, and certainly spend more. My roots might be showing but I do love a good crawl replete with t-shirts.


----------



## Kai (19/2/06)

As for the t-shirt design, it starts off as follows:

_Twelve Westmalle tripels
Eleven Ruinations
Ten pints of Rochefort
Nine Aventini
Eight Karmeleits..._

...and goes on from there


----------



## roach (19/2/06)

my random thoughts on the subject.

top idea kai

t-shirts sound like a gr8 idea Kai, but as an old fart i would prefer to go incognito and get them after the event.

also the wheatie is a top place, and would be shame to miss it, but logistcally it might be easier to start at the callie for a few and a good feed, then head south.

otherwise I will bus it in and catch up at the first north adelaide venue.


----------



## Kai (19/2/06)

Yeah, logistically the wheatsheaf is a pain but it would be a huge shame to miss it. I guess if a table of folks would rather have dinner at the cal then they can do that and meet everyone at the welly after.

T-shirts after the event sounds fine, if we get enough to make them reasonably affordable.


----------



## Aaron (19/2/06)

Kai said:


> Yeah, logistically the wheatsheaf is a pain but it would be a huge shame to miss it. I guess if a table of folks would rather have dinner at the cal then they can do that and meet everyone at the welly after.
> [post="109746"][/post]​



Yeah, we have to include the Wheatie. It's only a short cab ride and one of those mini bus things could be organised in advance for minimal cost.


----------



## Jazman (19/2/06)

Sorry Guys count me out as i will be in nz but if the date was a week earlier or in may it may be different


----------



## spog (19/2/06)

hmmm, could be a goer for me, lots happening/or about to but at this stage count me in,as for the possible t shirt idea, if they dont like it just tell em to kiss our fermented a#$e,s


----------



## jagerbrau (19/2/06)

should add in the royal oak drive through


----------



## Aaron (19/2/06)

jagerbrau said:


> should add in the royal oak drive through
> [post="109810"][/post]​


For a roadie between the Dan and the Archer, sort of.


----------



## wee stu (19/2/06)

jagerbrau said:


> should add in the royal oak drive through
> [post="109810"][/post]​



Royal Oak crawl through?  

Is that a yes from you, then jagerbrau??


----------



## jagerbrau (19/2/06)

anythig with a word remotely like beer and im in. like the idea of the Tshirt


----------



## SteveSA (20/2/06)

Sounds like a good night guys. Unfortunately, I'll have to give it a miss as I'll be away on a fishing trip. I'll have a drink in different spots around the fire that night though and probably crawl to my swag at the end of the night too. I'll even be seedy in the morning 

Steve

FWIW I'd go the North Adelaide route too


----------



## jagerbrau (20/2/06)

north adelaide is the way to go, also the british around corner from alt lowan (old lion) that was the watering hole for a many a year.


----------



## Aaron (20/2/06)

jagerbrau said:


> north adelaide is the way to go, also the british around corner from alt lowan (old lion) that was the watering hole for a many a year.
> [post="109865"][/post]​


It's not a bad spot. They don't seem to have the range of beers they once had. The Kentish is another one in Nth Adelaide that is a nice spot despite having a dissapointing beer list. The Lion does generally have some good beers about the place.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/06)

I saw the words 'pub crawl' and immediately thought 'Im there!!'

I personally prefer the adelaide itinerary, but I suppose I could bow to peer pressure. They both seem pretty good anyway.

I like the idea of t-shirts; I have passed up too many crawl t's, and it'll be great to have an AHB pub crawl t shirt.

Sounds interesting! I'm there.


----------



## jagerbrau (20/2/06)

The north adelaide pub list, contains more pubs with a bigger selection of brews on tap, and bottle i think that is why most are leaning that way.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/2/06)

Ahh- I'm not too familiar with that end of town, you see... maybe that's as good a reason to go for the North Adelaide list anyway!


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/2/06)

Back in my student days (a looooong time ago), I was residing at St Marks College in Pennington St Nth Adelaide (just behind the Cathedral that they always make a centrepiece of the Adelaide cricket coverage).
There was a pub in a back lane behind the college that was reasonable from memory. Called the Queens Head if my memory serves me correctly.

Haven't been there for over 25 years though h34r: 

Also, the college used to host an event around Nt Adelaide, called the "Bachelor of Applied Drinking" (BAD). Consisted of a 12 pub pub-crawl, 2 pints a pub. 

Urination whilst competing was met with a 1 pub penalty (revisiting the last pub for another 2 pints).

Heaving, copped a 2 pub penalty.  

Needless to say, the day and a half after the event were ordinary.

Still have my certificate somewhere :beerbang: 

M

[Edit - Obligatory Typos]


----------



## jagerbrau (22/2/06)

you got it right still that sort of pub big when the crickets on. have not been there in ages my self


----------



## Kai (23/2/06)

Cath is definitely the big cricket place. Queens Head remains the only pub I haven't visited in North Adelaide. I think it's been done up like every other pub bar the Kentish.

T-shirt designs coming soon if I get around to putting pen to bezier curves.


----------



## Boots (23/2/06)

I'll post back a bit closer to the date whether i can make it or not.


The queens head is a good little spot. It's been totally renovated in the last 4-5 years. Having lived at the rival Lincoln College (couldn't afford St Marks  ) around 10 years ago, I can say that while it has been renovated into the normal trendy pub, i wouldn't say it has lost any atmosphere at all. Better than terrible bottled beer list - and fantastic little pizzas for lunch. Normally drop in there after my once yearly game of golf.
I think it's run by a pretty young crowd who you always see in there working there butts off.


----------



## mikem108 (23/2/06)

I reckon you guys should start earlier and do both lists!


----------



## Aaron (23/2/06)

mikem108 said:


> I reckon you guys should start earlier and do both lists!
> [post="110508"][/post]​


Unfortunately it is not a matter of time but geographical location. If we could walk between them all I am sure we would give it a push.


----------



## tangent (23/2/06)

> T-shirt designs coming soon if I get around to putting pen to bezier curves.


give me a yell if you need any help breaking off the handles Kai.


----------



## jagerbrau (27/2/06)

have to include the wheatie! how many are really interested so far.


----------



## Aaron (27/2/06)

jagerbrau said:


> have to include the wheatie! how many are really interested so far.
> [post="111271"][/post]​


Agreed. There was talk amongst a few brewers on Friday about a date change to include a couple that can't make the 8th. Proposed date are the 1st or 15th with the 1st being most popular. How does this affect everyone?

Has anyone already organised a leave pass that this would upset?

Anyone can't make the 1st that can make the 8th?


----------



## roach (27/2/06)

will be in Perth on the 1st and so no go for me. I'll have one or two at the LC to honour the occassion.


----------



## Aaron (27/2/06)

roach said:


> will be in Perth on the 1st and so no go for me. I'll have one or two at the LC to honour the occassion.
> [post="111279"][/post]​


The change is not a certain. Just canvasing opinion.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/2/06)

1st is definately out for me as well.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/2/06)

I have organised a leave pass for the 8th. The 1st is out for me too

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Aaron (27/2/06)

Looks like we stick with the 8th. Just wanted to check.


----------



## doglet (27/2/06)

I'll try and get along on too. Would be great to meet some of you guys for the first time and see some others who I have met but haven't had a good chat to.

8th is the best for me. On the 1st there is footy and the 2nd I'm on a fishing boat charter off Cape Jervis....call me soft but I don't think a pub crawl and then a fishing boat charter would be too good. Would feed the fish too much!!


----------



## tdh (27/2/06)

Go on, make it the 15th, Gab the brew assistant wants in as well.

tdh


----------



## mudsta (27/2/06)

Gday lads,

Mmmmm..... Pub crawl sound like a liver ripper of an idea!  
I havnt got on the turps with many of the adelaide crew yet so im keen. Be good to get toasted, stagger around and talk sum shop. :beerbang: 

Im womanizing on the 8th, but the 1st or the 15th sounds a treat.

Count me in!!!

Mudsta


----------



## Uncle Fester (27/2/06)

Havent got a hope in hell of making it :angry: 

However, if you publish the final itinerary, I will try and make amends if I can make it back to Old Blitey circa october...

M


----------



## Jazman (27/2/06)

1st is good for me very good as i will be in oz and not auckland like the 8th


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/2/06)

I'm not too fussed what date it is; I'm good for all three


----------



## Kai (27/2/06)

It looks like the alternate dates are not offering any clear benefit to attendance, so we'll be sticking with the 8th. mumble mumble stupid easter mumble


It's hard to accomodate everyone with these things. If need be we'll do it all again


----------



## Darren (27/2/06)

Hey guys,
If I am there I am there if not.....have fun (make sure someone has a camera)

cheers
Darren


----------



## Kai (27/2/06)

If there's a wee stu and a wheatsheaf, rest assured someone will have a camera.


----------



## Mr Bond (27/2/06)

Kai said:


> If there's a wee stu and a wheatsheaf, rest assured someone will have a camera.
> [post="111403"][/post]​



Hey Guys, I'm sposed to be meeting Wee Stu for a beer this Friday lunch time(cos i owe him a couple :blink: or so for the loan of the Mill),but any way I"m a startin to wonder if i should bring the camera or a potted cactus or something on the off chance i might get a" kodak moment"


----------



## big d (27/2/06)

what is it with the wheatie and cactus  
View attachment 6129


----------



## jagerbrau (27/2/06)

didnt really recognise stu in the picture, but its grainy im in any day. every day is beer day.


----------



## wee stu (28/2/06)

If I say I am not coming, unless the pictures prove me wrong, will it get this thread back on track?


----------



## Jazman (28/2/06)

brauluver ,,aaron amd i will be at the wheatie this friday around 2.15 pm if you go latter a few of us can hook up


----------



## jagerbrau (6/3/06)

whould of come if had read post, any excuse to come down the wheatie


----------



## Aaron (29/3/06)

Thought I would give this a bump. Hopefully everyone is still keen for the night. Any others planning to make an appearance?


----------



## jayse (29/3/06)

I'll be there.......in spirit only, sorry brewioningtonsworthingtons i'll have to miss this drunken event. :beerbang: 

If you find a juke box with zeppelin on it think of me even elvis will do the job.

Thats all rights mama
Jayse


----------



## Kai (31/3/06)

Thanks for the bump, aaron. As for t-shirts, thanks to a healthy dose of slackness on my part they probably won't be ready for the night, but I'm still keen to make some up.

Jayse, if you're feeling a bit left out we can always do a practice run at some point.


----------



## jagerbrau (31/3/06)

cause you know practice makes perfect. god have not been out with a bunch of lads for a good brew in ages.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/4/06)

just realised that I have a 21st to go to that night.

oops.


----------



## SteveSA (5/4/06)

Have a good night fellas. I'm looking forward to seeing some incriminating photos on my return.

How's that theme song coming along Stu? 

Swimming with the fishes
Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/4/06)

I am out too, new baby and all that!

Enjoy the evening lads.

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (5/4/06)

Much as I hate to disappoint my fans  , I may be a late withdrawal  

I _*might *_make it for some, but not all of the evening though - has anyone got an up to date itinerary??


----------



## Kai (5/4/06)

The itinerary will remain the same as the listed north adelaide one at the start of the thread, that being:

6:30 Wheatsheaf
8:00 Wellington
9:00 Daniel O'Connell
10:00 Archer
11:00 Lion
12:00 Belgian

A suggestion I liked is that if some of you guys want to have tea at the callie you could do that in the 6:30 timeslot then meet up with the rest of us at the welly.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/4/06)

How late is the Belgian open? It closes pretty early (relatively)


----------



## GMK (6/4/06)

The Pub Crawl is still on for the 8th...


----------



## Aaron (6/4/06)

Kai said:


> The itinerary will remain the same as the listed north adelaide one at the start of the thread, that being:
> 
> 6:30 Wheatsheaf
> 8:00 Wellington
> ...


See you all at the Wheatie!


----------



## Kai (6/4/06)

I suspect that after giving the Fish Tale Pils a hammering at the lion a lot of us will be struggling to make it on to the belgian anyway, but we'll see.


----------



## jagerbrau (6/4/06)

is this a go still, was just thinking i have not been the german club in a long time


----------



## wee stu (9/4/06)

OK. 

Where are the survivors' tales


----------



## Aaron (9/4/06)

I didn't make it. Was working again


----------



## Kai (9/4/06)

We the few, the brave, the proud and the good looking enjoyed ourselves very muchly. We changed the itinerary a little, skipping the dan and the archer and going straight to the lion, and I seem to remember a visit to the Austral after the Belgian.

There's a gap in my memory around the time of a visit to hungry jacks, the bouncers on two different doors wouldn't let me into the casino because I was too drunk so i went in the hotel entrance then out the first entrance to give them shit, I seem to have two extra beer glasses in my collection, my beer tab broke three figures and I woke up on a friend's loungeroom floor with no pants on. I think it was a good night.


----------



## jayse (10/4/06)

Kai said:


> snipped>>
> There's a gap in my memory around the time of a visit to hungry jacks, the bouncers on two different doors wouldn't let me into the casino because I was too drunk so i went in the hotel entrance then out the first entrance to give them shit, I seem to have two extra beer glasses in my collection, my beer tab broke three figures and I woke up on a friend's loungeroom floor with no pants on. I think it was a good night.
> [post="119209"][/post]​



So a ussuall saturday nite then kai?


----------



## jagerbrau (11/4/06)

god missed most of the fun then. should of stayed on bugga


----------



## big d (11/4/06)

If i woke up at a mates place with no pants on i would be very concerned.Unless of course the mate was of the opposite sex.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Kai (11/4/06)

Sure is big d.


----------

